# Chris Hein - Horns PRO > Out Now!



## Chris Hein (Sep 12, 2012)

*OUT NOW!*

After 9 month of hard work, I'm proud to say:The big update of CHH: *Chris Hein Horns - Pro* is available now!
Its not just a simple update of CHH, its a completely re-designed instrument.






*New features:*
- New C-Flute instrument in CHH-Pro Vol.1 and CHH-Pro Complete
- All new graphical user interface
- Phase synchronized samples for perfect blending between velocities
- Extremly customizable articulation presets including copy paste feature.
- New key-switch preset management
- New flexibel Hot-Key management
- Articulations can be unloaded to save memory
- Memory depending effects can be unloaded to save memory.
- Speed change for all articulations
- Five different velocity x-fade modes
- Velocity fade filter
- Transient designer
- New effects: Attack shapes, Air, Noise, Release effects.
- 16 new convolution impulses for reverb
- Improved key-vibrato
- Two independent, intelligent LFO-Vibrato types
- Auto vibrato
- Assignable pitchbend
- iPad & iPhone real time remote controller

Probably the most important new feature is the Phase-Synced samples.
I spent 6 month of research and re-edited all sustains and some other articulations
in a pretty complex process to enable a noise free blending between the velocities.

CHH-Pro is available as Complete Bundle or as indivudual volumes.
I'm sorry I can't offer the update for free to CHH users.
I think the new C-Flute alone is worth the update price.

*Here are some demos of the new C-Flute:*
[mp3]https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/chh/demos/CHH-Pro-C-Flute_Join_It.mp3[/mp3] "Join it" by Przemyslaw Kopczyk
[mp3]https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/chh/demos/CHH-Pro-C-Flute_Ease_Up.mp3[/mp3] "Ease up" by Przemyslaw Kopczyk

*Here are some general demos using the new CHH-Pro instruments:*
[mp3]https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/chh/demos/CHH-Pro_Adventurous_Hero.mp3[/mp3] "Adventurous Hero" by Przemyslaw Kopczyk
[mp3]https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/chh/demos/CHH-Pro_Klackediklackklack.mp3[/mp3] "Klackediklackklack" by Jojo Weber
[mp3]https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/chh/demos/CHH-Pro_Dixieland_In_New_Orleans.mp3[/mp3] "Dixieland in New_Orleans" by Tom Gauger
[mp3]https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/chh/demos/CHH-Pro_Song_Of_Lori.mp3[/mp3] "Song of Lori" by Tom Gauger

*Videos*
*Tutorials*
*Realtime Remote Controller for iPad/iPhone*


Detailed info about CHH-Pro including prices and update options are here:
http://www.chrishein.net/web/CHH_Overview.html

I hope you'll like the new version of Chris Hein - Horns > "PRO"

Chris Hein


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Chris,

Seems like an exciting update, especially the phase alining. If that really works, that might be methods-technologies that you could even sell to other developers!

There are some nice demos, but the most helpful and "selling" imo would be extensive naked video walkthroughs !

Good luck !!


----------



## synthnut (Sep 12, 2012)

This program sounds GREAT !!.....You're right ....The C-Flute really is worth the price of admission .....Most expressive sound that I've heard yet concerning Flute .....Nice job too of grouping the instruments in separate offerings ......Nice job !!.....Jim


----------



## playz123 (Sep 12, 2012)

Congratulations, Chris!

Just a few questions about pricing. I think I understand, but just want to be sure. I own CHH volumes 1.5, 2 and 3, so in order to update them I would need to purchase an upgrade for each one at 3 x $53 for a total of $159. Correct? However there doesn't seem to be a path for owners of 2 or 3 products to upgrade to CHH Pro Complete nor is there an option that if, for example, someone owns 3 volumes one pays $X and if one owns 2 volumes one pays $Y etc. Is there or will there be an option for owners of two or three volumes to upgrade to CHH Pro Complete?? I'd really like to have Complete rather than continue to upgrade 3 out of the 4 libraries....if it's cost effective.


----------



## Chris Hein (Sep 12, 2012)

playz123 @ Wed Sep 12 said:


> Congratulations, Chris!
> 
> Just a few questions about pricing. I think I understand, but just want to be sure. I own CHH volumes 1.5, 2 and 3, so in order to update them I would need to purchase an upgrade for each one at 3 x $53 for a total of $159. Correct? However there doesn't seem to be a path for owners of 2 or 3 products to upgrade to CHH Pro Complete nor is there an option that if, for example, someone owns 3 volumes one pays $X and if one owns 2 volumes one pays $Y etc. Is there or will there be an option for owners of two or three volumes to upgrade to CHH Pro Complete?? I'd really like to have Complete rather than continue to upgrade 3 out of the 4 libraries....if it's cost effective.



Haha, Mr. adding machine 
Actually you answered your question already: Go for complete.
If you choose the upgrade to Complete, you'll get the update for all four volumes for the price of two.
Off course you have to own the Volume in order to make the update work.
But, choosing complete is for all users who have more than one volume registered.

Thanks for pointing that out, I'll mention that on the website.

Chris Hein


----------



## Chris Hein (Sep 12, 2012)

jamwerks @ Wed Sep 12 said:


> There are some nice demos, but the most helpful and "selling" imo would be extensive naked video walkthroughs !


If you are through all the *18 Tutorials*, you'll know every detail of the new version.
If you are still awake, these videos are so naked, they could make you sleep. 
(and, watch out for the cats)

But, there will be more videos.

Chris Hein


----------



## playz123 (Sep 12, 2012)

And surprisingly, I did that calculation _without_ using a calculator or adding machine. 

Thanks Chris. Almost there then, but a final question about purchasing.
I'll purchase the CHH Pro Complete Upgrade and then I can update all the volumes I own. But, since I do not own CHH Vol. 4, can I still buy that original volume so that I can then upgrade it as well?? My goal here is to end up with all 4 volumes in Pro Complete. Cheers!


----------



## Chris Hein (Sep 12, 2012)

playz123 @ Wed Sep 12 said:


> And surprisingly, I did that calculation _without_ using a calculator or adding machine.
> 
> Thanks Chris. Almost there then, but a final question about purchasing.
> I'll purchase the CHH Pro Complete Upgrade and then I can update all the volumes I own. But, since I do not own CHH Vol. 4, can I still buy that original volume so that I can then upgrade it as well?? My goal here is to end up with all 4 volumes in Pro Complete. Cheers!



Hi Frank, thats a great goal.  

I know its a bit a puzzle, but we are talking about many different products with many different Update/Upgrade options.
I've checked it again, I think everything is possible if you look at the list: You Own / You Want / You Pay
http://www.chrishein.net/web/CHH_Overvi ... grade.html

In your case, you should go for the Single Vol. to Single Vol. Upgrade, and then choose the Complete Update.

Chris Hein


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 12, 2012)

Congratulations, Chris!


----------



## playz123 (Sep 12, 2012)

Chris Hein @ Wed Sep 12 said:


> In your case, you should go for the Single Vol. to Single Vol. Upgrade, and then choose the Complete Update.



Sorry, Chris, I hate to admit this but it still isn't totally clear to me how one goes about this. For example, when you say "you should go for the Single Vol. to Single Vol. Upgrade", do you mean I just buy the Pro upgrade for Volume 4, and then the Complete Upgrade and I'll then have all 4?? In other words is that single volume 4 upgrade (@$53) going to give me all I need to then go ahead and install Complete? I don't think you mean that I need to buy individual upgrades for all 4 single volumes. Anyway, please confirm, for example, that in my case I would buy the volume 4 Pro upgrade, install it, then buy Pro Complete, install it, and then I will have all four. If that is correct, that also means you are suggesting that the volume 4 Pro update is equivalent to having the _original Volume 4_??? THAT's what I find confusing.

Since I'm sure there will be many others in similar situations, I suggest it's important that we are absolutely certain about what we are supposed to do.  Many thanks.


----------



## Chris Hein (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Frank,
there is a difference between Update and Upgrade.
An Update brings your existing product to Pro
An upgrade is used if you e.g. own CHH Vol.1 and want CHH Vol.4
The upgrade from any CHH Vol. to any other CHH Vol. upgrade is $ 162,-
Due to the serial number inquiry, you have to send me an update request mail for this.
When this is done, you own CHH-Complete and order the CHH-complete Update.

If you would own two or three volumes, you also choose the CHH-Complete update
and only download the files you'll need. They are all clearly labeled.

I didn't expect this thread to become a shop-support thread. 
I know this can be confusing, but I tried to make it fair and flexibel.
Always send me a mail if you are not sure.

thanks,

Chris Hein


----------



## TeamLeader (Sep 12, 2012)

the cats are awesome!!!. Did you use LiveToon Chris?


----------



## playz123 (Sep 12, 2012)

Chris Hein @ Wed Sep 12 said:


> Hi Frank,
> there is a difference between Update and Upgrade.
> An Update brings your existing product to Pro
> An upgrade is used if you e.g. own CHH Vol.1 and want CHH Vol.4
> ...



Got it. IF I wish to end up with all four volumes at the Pro level:
a) Order an "upgrade" (your term) from you via e-mail for (for example) CHH Volume 3 to CHH Volume 4. Cost $169
b) Next, order CHH Pro Complete Update via the web site. Cost ca. $107. It then updates all four Volumes.

I can now consider my options, so thank you.


Where it can get confusing is when the words upgrade and update are used. For example, I would have thought that if one has 3 volumes and then buys another, that's neither an upgrade or an update. It's simply expanding one's library of CHH. If one then moves to newer versions of a product, e.g. to CHH Pro Complete, then that's an "upgrade". When I have Cubase 5 and I purchase Cubase 6, that's an "upgrade", but when I move from Cubase 6.07 to 6.54, that's an "update". So terminology can lead to confusion too.


Personally I wouldn't worry much about a few posts of this type here, since it may not be clear to everyone how to do what I am suggesting, and also these questions have everything to do with the release and sale of the new version, not how to use it.  It also seems that every time a new product is released, there are questions of many types posted here, and I think it can give a developer valuable feedback and also provide information for purchasers. Cheers.


----------



## A/V4U (Sep 12, 2012)

Just downloading and can't wait to try all instruments....it's gonna keep me bussy while....winter is here long anyway. Thanks Chris for big suprise and such huge update.....and the price $107 for all volumes + CFlute is absolute "No brainer" Keep up great work
Regards Vlad


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Chris, I'm a little confused on the phase-aligned thing. How can you align phase on 2 different velocities? Surely you can only do this on 2 (or more) samples that were recorded simultaneously? Any chance of a before / after demo? Cheers!


----------



## Chris Hein (Sep 13, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Thu Sep 13 said:


> Hi Chris, I'm a little confused on the phase-aligned thing. How can you align phase on 2 different velocities? Surely you can only do this on 2 (or more) samples that were recorded simultaneously? Any chance of a before / after demo? Cheers!


I manipulated all samples individually.
First we removed all noise from the samples to get the pure tone.
Next we synchronized the phases to match each other.
Finally we added the noise back into the samples.
This process had to be adjusted for each instrument separately.

Recording at the same time doesn't help. Even in real life you get phasings when two trumpet players play unisono.
Good trained players watch out for this effect while playing. (Thats what the guys from the WDR Big-Band told me.)

OK, why not, here is a little test instrument that shows the difference:
*Phase-Align Test*
It contains a few samples of a trumpet and needs the full version of Kontakt to run.

Chris Hein


----------



## Raindog (Sep 13, 2012)

I had the chance to test the new horns as a Betatester. As I´m a big fan of breath controllers I used mine (Akai EWI USB) a lot with the new library and I can tell you that it works extremely welld.
Most libraries have problems when using solo instruments with continuos controllers (such as a breath controller) as you get very disturbing phasing effects.
Chris has definitely solved this which makes (especially) the solo instruments a joy to play with a breath controller. The GUI is also very good. This library is definitely a big upgrade from the previous horns.
Best regards
Raindog


----------



## windshore (Sep 13, 2012)

Raindog @ 9/13/2012 said:


> I had the chance to test the new horns as a Betatester. As I´m a big fan of breath controllers I used mine (Akai EWI USB) a lot with the new library and I can tell you that it works extremely welld.
> Most libraries have problems when using solo instruments with continuos controllers (such as a breath controller) as you get very disturbing phasing effects.
> Chris has definitely solved this which makes (especially) the solo instruments a joy to play with a breath controller. The GUI is also very good. This library is definitely a big upgrade from the previous horns.
> Best regards
> Raindog



+1 If you use a breath or wind controller this new version of the lib is remarkably expressive. You can really get impressive results.


----------



## pierre434 (Sep 13, 2012)

Excuse me if I'm out of subject but concerning the sonic quality of the samples, is there a huge difference between the different CHH volumes (particularly the CHH Vol 2) and the Compact version ?


----------



## offbeat-music.de (Sep 13, 2012)

The Compact edition of the library provides less articulations than the full version. But both make use of the same sample material, so sonically there´s no difference.


----------



## pierre434 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks very much offbeat ! 
But I have the impression (just listening to the demos on the web) that the Compact version sounds cheaper and more artificial than the demos corresponding to the original volumes. Compact contents is 5Gb against 19 Gb for the Vol 2 ! I suppose there are much layer sounds ans alternate samples which add richer tone to the individual samples (?)


----------



## offbeat-music.de (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, the sheer amount of articulation choices indeed makes a difference - While each Sound of the Compact version includes the five most common playing styles, the Solo Trumpet of CHH Pro Vol.1 alone has 40 different articulations, for example. Amongst these are some rather long recordings – swells, crescendi, etc... all multisampled in at least four dynamic levels... these take a good amount of harddisk space. 
And of course, the result is a more "detailed" library which enables you to perform / program more detailed lines... maybe this is what you mean.


----------



## Chris Hein (Sep 13, 2012)

offbeat-music.de @ Thu Sep 13 said:


> the Solo Trumpet of CHH Pro Vol.1 alone has 40 different articulations... these take a good amount of harddisk space.


Not anymore with the Pro version.
You can unload all articulations you don't need, until you'll get to zero MB.
Even ram consuming effects will be unloaded when you switch them off.
If you prefer to a have separate track for each articulation, you can load the same instrument multiple times and only use the articulation you need.
If you just need some quick Falls, you'll need approx. 12MB.

On the other side, each articulation has a "time" switch to enable variable length.
This feature needs a lot of ram, thats why it has been available only for a few articulations in the old version.
Now its available for all articulations, even sustains, were it can be useful to alter the attack and general sound.

I tried to make CHH-pro as customizable as possible, yet you don't have to tweak if you just want to play. 

Edit: Sorry, you mentioned hard disc space, well, I thought Ram. 
hd-space is 5GB for 25.000 samples in Vol.1. Thats not much because they were recorded dry and mono.

Chris Hein


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 13, 2012)

CH, this is great news as I lean on CHH2.0 for section work.
Is there a demo of the Shakes somewhere, as I am in dire need of big wide section shakes, aka. Blood Sweat and Tears " What goes Up, Must Come down, Nelson Riddle, etc.etc.

Thanks.

I am a loyalist wanting to upgrade.


----------



## offbeat-music.de (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi Chris, 
right, i was talking about the diskspace. And I was referring to the question of pierre434 about the difference in size of the Compact edition compared to Full version - Maybe that was not clear in my last post  

Grüsse aus Ihrefeld :arrow:


----------



## Chris Hein (Sep 13, 2012)

chimuelo @ Thu Sep 13 said:


> CH, this is great news as I lean on CHH2.0 for section work.
> Is there a demo of the Shakes somewhere, as I am in dire need of big wide section shakes, aka. Blood Sweat and Tears " What goes Up, Must Come down, Nelson Riddle, etc.etc.
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


The samples of the shakes haven't changed, but the edit features and playability have been improved.
You can use the shakes via Hot-Key for instant access, you can change the speed, you can trigger them from your iPhone or iPad, you can have variations of the shakes on different key-switches, etc.
The link to the shop is on my site. 

Chris Hein


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 13, 2012)

Man Or Myth.......................Chris Hein

Danke.


Oh & Count Me In.....


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 13, 2012)

Chris Hein @ Thu Sep 13 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Thu Sep 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Chris, I'm a little confused on the phase-aligned thing. How can you align phase on 2 different velocities? Surely you can only do this on 2 (or more) samples that were recorded simultaneously? Any chance of a before / after demo? Cheers!
> ...



Thanks very much for that example, Chris. This addresses something that I've been bothered by for some time - any solo instrument that has modwheel dynamics, you inevitably get the sound of two instruments as you ride the modwheel, destroying the illusion of a solo performance. With ensembles the crossfades matter much less.

You've pretty much eliminated that unison / phasing effect... I'm guessing the pitch has to be absolutely precise, among other things.


----------



## playz123 (Sep 13, 2012)

Installation Tip:
If you purchased CHH Volume One on DVD and then much later purchased the 1.5 update via download (like I did), then please note that you will need to download the Pro Complete files for the DVD version, not the download version....even though the later version was downloaded.

Chris, I'm just getting started on using the Pro versions, but so far I'm VERY impressed. I really like the advantages that the new interface adds, and the sound quality is excellent. That flute is worth the price of the update, as clearly indicated by the demos. You've also obviously spent an incredible amount of time on the 'documentation', providing a .pdf manual, all those tutorials you've mentioned above, and even a .nki GUI information patch. Now we know why you were so quiet for so long.  Congratulations and many thanks to you, Mrs. Melodyne...and the cats!


----------



## windshore (Sep 13, 2012)

Chris really has knocked himself out to make this an impressive upgrade. It's well worth considering.


----------



## Raindog (Sep 14, 2012)

And kudos Przemyslaw Kopczyk (Prem). I always listen to his demos with some jealousy as he is a very talented writer  
I´m very impressed by the C-Flute demo though I already knew about the quality of this ionstrument by Chris. Well done
Regards
Raindog


----------



## Przemek K. (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you Raindog  

I'm glad Chris updated his CHH finally. It makes composing much easier now, at least in the way I do it. The phase synced samples are a blessing indeed, and of course all the new features ( just love the new UI)

So Chris, congratulations on this new update which actually is an upgrade  o=<


----------



## mojamusic (Sep 14, 2012)

Can you control volume with mod wheel in this update? I've become quite fond of that feature.


----------



## Przemek K. (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes, if you rightclick on the volume knob a dialog appears: "learn midi CC"
than you can apply any midi cc you wish.[/img]


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 15, 2012)

Ladies & Gentlemen,...Prez.


----------



## Przemek K. (Sep 15, 2012)

thanks


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 15, 2012)

53 bucks is a rip off........... :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 16, 2012)

FWIW, I am joking, this is a sore dick deal, you cant beat it.
I guess I should refrain from being a clown, but I am handicapped from immaturity.
It's so good I am upgrading 1 and 2.0, but I have 1.5 also, is that the extra Flute....??

Danke Herr Hein...


----------



## wst3 (Sep 16, 2012)

I think that the price for a new customer is quite fair, and that the upgrade price is more than fair. From what I've heard from the demos I am even more convinced that I really need a paying project that needs detailed horns!


----------



## TeamLeader (Sep 18, 2012)

The Pro update is superb.

I have a question about load times on some of the NKI's. Some of them take quite a long time, and when you watch the Kontakt MB loading info, you see them pause for awhile and then start loading again. A few pause several times before completion. A few examples are ..

23 Sec 2X tuba
18 Sec High Sax + Clarinet
19 Tp Sect 10 

Can you folks please check on or two from this little list on your rigs?

Thanks!


----------



## playz123 (Sep 18, 2012)

TeamLeader @ Tue Sep 18 said:


> The Pro update is superb.
> 
> I have a question about load times on some of the NKI's. Some of them take quite a long time, and when you watch the Kontakt MB loading info, you see them pause for awhile and then start loading again. A few pause several times before completion. A few examples are ..
> 
> ...



Yes, but did you do a Kontakt "batch re-save" of all the Instrument and Multi folders?? Makes a significant difference with loading times and well worth doing with libraries this size.

(For more information on "batch re-save", see, for example, page 17 in this thread:
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... &start=560 )


----------



## TeamLeader (Sep 18, 2012)

Yup Frank. Batch Resaves done. 

The pauses are still in exact same spot sin the loading times


----------



## williemyers (Sep 18, 2012)

o.k. Chris.....I'm thoroughly confused!! (not the 1st time....)

On this page
http://www.chrishein.net/web/CHH_Overvi ... grade.html
we find;

A. "Upgrade CHH-COMPACT to CHH Pro-Complete = $399"

and

B. "Update CHH-COMPACT to CHH Pro = $31"

???
not sure what the difference is? (other than $368?)

Also, "B." is marked "coming soon". Any idea when "soon" might be?


----------



## Chris Hein (Sep 18, 2012)

williemyers @ Tue Sep 18 said:


> A. "Upgrade CHH-COMPACT to CHH Pro-Complete = $399"


This upgrades your CHH-COMPACT to CHH-ro Complete, including CHH-Pro Vol.1-4 & CHH-Pro Complete (50GB)



williemyers @ Tue Sep 18 said:


> B. "Update CHH-COMPACT to CHH Pro = $31"


This updates your CHH-COMPACT to CHH-Pro COMPACT, actually no new features but new phase aligned samples and the new C-Flute. (4GB)



williemyers @ Tue Sep 18 said:


> B. is marked "coming soon". Any idea when "soon" might be?


Soon will be before next weekend.
I just found a little bug and I want to have it as perfect as possible,
but have to finish another job first.

Do the Upgrade to CHH-Pro Complete if you need it now. 

Chris Hein


----------



## playz123 (Sep 18, 2012)

TeamLeader @ Tue Sep 18 said:


> Yup Frank. Batch Resaves done.
> 
> The pauses are still in exact same spot sin the loading times



Well I can confirm that there are indeed brief predictable pauses when loading some of those patches (in Volume 4)...I assume that the multi/section is just grabbing samples from a couple of different locations, but what I'm not seeing is any delay in loading times. Patches in that section folder are loading after ca. 18 seconds plus or minus a second on my Mac Pro. In other words the patches with the pauses are loading just as quickly as the patches without the pauses. Therefore I don't appear to be having any problems with the patches you listed or the ones you didn't.  We know too that some section patches are bigger than others, so the bigger ones may indeed take slightly longer to load. If your loading times for them are vastly different though or you feel times are abnormal then that certainly is cause for concern, but I'm just not experiencing that here. HTH.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 19, 2012)

Anyone upgrade their DHH 2.0 yet..? I'd love to be tortured on hearing how nice it is as I must wait for October. 
Sad that I must wait for 53 bucks like this, but I am on an allowance, unless I dont want any trim, so I must obey just in case Jr. Doesn't get the scholarship he wants. He already has 2 offers to distant schools, and now I know how frustrated my old man was as I had a few for soccer, but U of M gave me a socccer and music as long I as participated in the work study as a Cuban dishwasher.
I was quite tan and had many Lon Gisland girls trying to say Coffee with a Spanish accent and I would say speak English or get the hell out of here, they were semi shocked, but then after they became comfortable used their typical Jewish sense of humor and asked me to break into the vault for some extra seet and low.

At any rate please get me worked up, new sample updates and DSP atoms are better than sex.


----------



## Przemek K. (Sep 20, 2012)

> Anyone upgrade their DHH 2.0 yet..? I'd love to be tortured on hearing how nice it is as I must wait for October



Well, aren't you afraid? You would suffer greatly. Why? Because I have it and you not  lol just kidding.

To ease your pain I'll tell you this, this upgrade is well worth every penny, and when you have it, you'll enjoy it. It's new features are so much more than its predecessor.


----------



## Chris Hein (Sep 24, 2012)

The update from CHH-COMPACT to CHH-COMPACT Pro is available now for just $ 32,- 
http://www.chris-hein-shop.com/chris-he ... rrency=USD

Chris Hein


----------



## TeamLeader (Sep 26, 2012)

Is the CHH PRO Real Time Controller working fine inside VePRO5?


----------



## Chris Hein (Sep 26, 2012)

TeamLeader @ Wed Sep 26 said:


> Is the CHH PRO Real Time Controller working fine inside VePRO5?


Thats a good question.
I haven't tried it but I wonder why not?
The real time controller data is sent from the iPad to your host in the same way you use any external hardware fader.
If you use e.g. Logic, you just have to select the VE Pro track and the incoming midi data is recorded in your Logic track.

I'll try tomorrow to get sure.

Chris Hein


----------



## michael c (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey Chris-

I have Volume 1.5 and Volume 2. I would like to just upgrade ONE of the libraries to see how it works and how the key switches are etc. Which one of these libraries would you upgrade 1st?

Thanks.


----------



## playz123 (Sep 26, 2012)

michael c @ Wed Sep 26 said:


> Hey Chris-
> 
> I have Volume 1.5 and Volume 2. I would like to just upgrade ONE of the libraries to see how it works and how the key switches are etc. Which one of these libraries would you upgrade 1st?
> 
> Thanks.



Tough call Michael, but I guess that if push came to shove, I'd probably go with Volume 2 first (unless of course you are really focused just on solo horns). I think, overall, I've probably used Volume 2 the most. HTH.


----------



## Chris Hein (Sep 27, 2012)

michael c @ Wed Sep 26 said:


> Hey Chris-
> 
> I have Volume 1.5 and Volume 2. I would like to just upgrade ONE of the libraries to see how it works and how the key switches are etc. Which one of these libraries would you upgrade 1st?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Michael,
it doesn't matter which one you update first, once you have it you want to update the other volume too. 
If you update Vol.1 first, You'll get the new C-Flute.

However, the best idea is to upgrade to CHH-Pro Complete.
I'll give you a credit on the upgrade to CHH-Pro Complete if you want to start with a test update of one of your volumes.

Chris Hein


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 27, 2012)

Just upgraded CHH 2.0......
Ankyu...

I couldn't find the link to pay more though, as I feel guilty getting so much for so little.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 29, 2012)

Another excellent upgrade from a Kontakt developer.
The ability to change the shakes speed and sync them with Screaming Trumpet Pro is what I always wanted but figured would in no way ever happen.
I hearby declare you Horn Lord..........


----------



## dadmac (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello Chris,
I'm very interested in purchasing volume 2 . Are you having any price specials/discount coming up?. $300.00 plus is a little steep for me.

Thank You


----------

